# Rogers has joined team sky. Awesome team time trial now.



## karlos_the_jackal (1 Nov 2010)

http://www.teamsky.com/news/0,27284,,00.html


----------



## rich p (2 Nov 2010)

All they need now is a GC contender!


----------



## Skip Madness (2 Nov 2010)

rich p said:


> All they need now is a GC contender!



: D : D : D


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Nov 2010)

I am hugely underwhelmed by this news.


----------



## Team Fiwip (4 Nov 2010)

Once again I find myself agreeing with FM . To cap it all a team dogged with strategic blunders addresses the matter by recruiting Knaven and Portal as trainee director sportif’s.


----------



## Chuffy (4 Nov 2010)

Get a room you two...

Otherwise, please explain why Rogers is such a bad deal.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Nov 2010)

Chuffy said:


> Otherwise, please explain why Rogers is such a bad deal.




I didn't say it was, I just don't think it's particularly significant.


----------



## rich p (5 Nov 2010)

Chuffy said:


> Get a room you two...
> 
> Otherwise, please explain why Rogers is such a bad deal.



Not bad, as FM says, but not anything.

I think that Sky's lack of a credble GC contender is bad planning. They have a much publicised aim to win the TdF in 5 years with a Brit which is another example of making themselves a hostage to fortune. Rogers has conceded that he's no longer a GC contender anyway so is he going to be any better than the crop of young Brits?

I think they should have made a big effort to entice Cadel rather than MR if the policy is to go for colonials. I'm not sure where the team is heading at present and if they don't get some results this year I wonder if their pro-status will be under scrutiny next time round.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Nov 2010)

I knew 'Teef reminded me of somebody!


----------



## rich p (5 Nov 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> I knew 'Teef reminded me of somebody!




A passing resemblance but you can certainly spot the origins here, before the sex change


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Nov 2010)

I take your point. Although I'm a Sidi Shoese man myself


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EL05alymtI


----------

